# MS Excel Stops working or restarts after error



## angelami (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi AngelAmi here,

I work for a BPO and lots to do with Excel on a daily basis reports, scores etc. Almost the entire day goes infront of the comp looking at or working on excel. Every time i have more than 4 excel sheets open and then if i apply some formula on any sheet the entire excel comes up with error "EXCEL HAS ENCOUNTERED A PROBLEM AND WILL SHUT DOWN, DO YOU WANT TO RESTART AND RECOVER YOUR WORK".

Kindly anyone let me know if i can do something to avoid this or rectify the issue, is it time to upgrade the Office Version on my comp


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

After I read your post with my sunglasses, cuz it is very bright and big.

I had encountered something like this in the past. I believe I did one of these two things that resolved it, sorry I can't really remember which it was.
The first one is easy to do.... reboot the computer

The second one was, I copied everything over to a new workbook, saved and closed. I opened it and then tried to do what I wanted to do. And if that worked without failure, then I would overwrite the original.

I think it was the second one in the end, but I have had to do this step with a few things that I have created, and gotten tired trying to troubleshoot it, so I would just create a new book and copy all the contents over, then do a Master Find and Replace (ctrl+h) if there are certain things that needs to be readjusted. 
I.e. Original formula would say =A1:B2, on the new one it might say ='[NewBook.xls]Sheet1!A1:B2

you would just do a master replace and put '[NewBook.xls]Sheet1!
then leave the other one blank and replace one, if it looks good, then do a replace all
Best of luck,


----------

